# New in Breeding Bettas, Help me!



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I wanna ask something about breeding bettas. First, Can i use round shape jar or what the suitable place for breeding. Then, What smalles gallon water that i need for breeding. Can i breed without heater or airstone?. I need to know the other way to warm the water. Please help me guys. I'm newbie!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I recommend waiting a few months before thinking about breeding, that way you are ready and equipped to deal with it.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm already think this about long ago. So, I thinking to breed my boy,Blackie . He is make bubble nest and i think he ready for spawning but i'm not yet find female for her. Maybe tommorow.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well you didn't know the answers so I really don't think you have researched this through. A bubblenest just means he is happy.

What size is your male's tank?

What size is your spawning tank?

How many water changes do you do a week?

Do you use conditioner?

Do you know how many eggs can be laid?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

:BIGhmm: something seems alittle ... 

if i were you i would LISTEN to turtle10 and all the others who have greater knowledge in this matter.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah i should listen to turtle10 because he is more experienced than me. That's why i ask a question. I just started with small tank . I dont know if i want to get aquarium. I need a tank for spawning. Also,I just research abit and read a topic about fish care . So i dont have much experience. I need more from you guys.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Please guys, Can you answers this question.

1)Without a heater, How to warm water?

2)Should i get airstone ?

3)Can bettas breed when i put stones in my tank?

Thanks, I will post another question. I need to think awhile about this.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

1. Put the tank in a very warm room.
2. Not necessary
3. NO. They will spawn but their eggs will fall between the stones and rot.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Another questions.

1)Live plants are important when breeding?

2)How many usually female betta eggs?

3)I should not use stones when breeding?

4)How many days should i divide male and females to look each other before breeding?

5)What reactions male betta when he ready to spawn(other than bubblenest)?

6)Can i use round shape jar for breeding? or just aquarium?.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Another questions.

1)Live plants are important when breeding?
*Yes. They help clean the tank and produce food for the fry (but you will need other live food).*
2)How many usually female betta eggs?
*Around 200-300 but less than 20 will survivenfor new breeders.*

3)I should not use stones when breeding?
*Never use any kind of substrate (stones) in the breeding tank.*
4)How many days should i divide male and females to look each other before breeding?
*Conditioning take up to 2 weeks. The pair should be fed well on high quality frozen food (like bloodworms).*
5)What reactions male betta when he ready to spawn(other than bubblenest)?
* He will wag his body back and forth and try to lure her under the nest.*
6)Can i use round shape jar for breeding? or just aquarium?.
*You will need a 10 gallon tank.*


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Well you didn't know the answers so I really don't think you have researched this through. A bubblenest just means he is happy.
> 
> What size is your male's tank?
> 
> ...



What size is your male's tank? - I use temporary tank, 1-2 gallon. 

What size is your spawning tank? - Going to buy soon.

How many water changes do you do a week? - 2-3 days a week

Do you use conditioner? - Nope, My place sells only the fish. 

Do you know how many eggs can be laid? Dont know,Maybe you can tell how much.

Already answered your question.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You don't use water conditioner?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Chech out this website: http://bettysplendens.com 
There's a LOT of information on bettas and many breeding methods.
It's something not to be taken lightly and there's a LOT of time and expense involved in getting the setup and raising the fry.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

If you don't even know to use water conditioner, you are a long way from being knowledgeable enough to breed. Please wait and learn before you even consider breeding, and please buy some water conditioner; it removes chloramines, which are very dangerous to your fish.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You MUST ALWAYS use water conditioner. Please rethink breeding them for now.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks MrVampire. 

1) What kind of tank do i need? I need the cheapest one because i no budget at this time.


----------



## Iman (Feb 6, 2011)

Check out this site, it should have all the answers. http://bettysplendens.com
I would say the cheapest thing to use is the shallow spawn method.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What water source are you using? If you're using tap water that doesn't contain chloramine, you don't really need a conditioner. Just age your water with a running airstone for at least 24 hours. Longer = better. But if it contains chloramine, you definitely need dechlors - preferable one that neutralizes metals as well.
Natural water (river) and well water doesn't need dechlors. Just make sure the hardness is suitable.

Breeding tank is personal preference. You can use glass tanks so you can see everything or plastic tubs (cheaper) but you can't see everything going on in the tub. As long as it's big enough - for beginners I suggest at least 10g of water. IMO wide is better than tall.

A full grown female can lay over 1000 eggs. But only few will survive to adult, specially since this is your first time. Perhaps you will only end up with 20 or so.

I suggest you read more, then ask what you're still uncertain of before you begin to breed. Don't rush it or you'll end up with dead fish instead.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> You don't use water conditioner?


 Not use, I going to buy it soon.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

indjo said:


> What water source are you using? If you're using tap water that doesn't contain chloramine, you don't really need a conditioner. Just age your water with a running airstone for at least 24 hours. Longer = better. But if it contains chloramine, you definitely need dechlors - preferable one that neutralizes metals as well.
> Natural water (river) and well water doesn't need dechlors. Just make sure the hardness is suitable.
> 
> Breeding tank is personal preference. You can use glass tanks so you can see everything or plastic tubs (cheaper) but you can't see everything going on in the tub. As long as it's big enough - for beginners I suggest at least 10g of water. IMO wide is better than tall.
> ...



Thanks for the information, you really helped. Yes, i use tap water.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone can paste here about shallow method? or pictures about how to setup this method. Thank you.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Read the breeding section on bettysplenden.com. if you're still confused, ask again - a more specific question.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

indjo said:


> Read the breeding section on bettysplenden.com. if you're still confused, ask again - a more specific question.


I just read the method from bettysplenden.com. I also got read people using bucket method or using tupperware. That method is simple.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

thestompa said:


> I just read the method from bettysplenden.com. I also got read people using bucket method or using tupperware. That method is simple.


It LOOKS simple but you need to understand betta mating behavior to know when they can go together in the tub or the fish will harm eachother. 

What are you planning to feed the fry? 
Do you have a heater and a sponge filter for the breeding tank?
You'll need a grow-out tank for all those fry!

I don't want to discourage you from breeding, I would like you to get yourself a bit more prepared first. You are not even using conditioner in your water, that tells me you don't understand even basic betta care PLUS you fish is probably not healthy enough for a successful spawning. 

You want to give your breeders and fry the best conditions possible or you'll be dissapointed when either the male and female hack eachother to pieces or your fry dies.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

thestompa said:


> I just read the method from bettysplenden.com. I also got read people using bucket method or using tupperware. That method is simple.


Before you decide which method to use, you must consider that betta's are fighting fish. If the breeding pair isn't compatible they will fight ... the male will attack the female. Since this is your first attempt, I suggest you use larger containers whether glass tanks or plastic tubs. Thus the female have more room to run and hide. I would not suggest small containers (the thai way). IMO to successfully breed the Thai way you need to understand their characters or the female may be badly hurt.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I already got the conditioner. It is anti-chlorine right?. I still not started breeding yet. I just wanted to know more information from you guys about breeding. After i got the proper equipment i will started breeding.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> It LOOKS simple but you need to understand betta mating behavior to know when they can go together in the tub or the fish will harm eachother.
> 
> What are you planning to feed the fry?
> Do you have a heater and a sponge filter for the breeding tank?
> ...


Thanks for the advice. 

What are you planning to feed the fry? - I think i going to make microworms or infusoria soon after i got proper equipment.
Do you have a heater and a sponge filter for the breeding tank? - still not have heater and sponge filter. Can you give me the picture of aquarium heater or other way to heat the tank. Is sponge filter necessary? 


I already use water conditioner now.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a heater for a breeding tank, and even larger tanks if you want. Set the temperature on it to about 84.

Amazon.com: Hydor THEO Submersible Aquarium Heater 150W UL: Kitchen & Dining

The sponge filter is needed, because your fry need extremely clean water in order to survive. They also can't have a lot of water movement, which is why sponge filters work great.

This is the setup I have and it works excellent.

Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Fusion Air Pump 200 Aquarium Air Pump: Home & Garden


and

Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter Fish Tank Air Pump - eBay (item 310271100226 end time Feb-13-11 00:12:17 PST)

This is basically what I have and it works excellent. The sponge filter each can be removed so you have good bacteria on one, while you rinse the other one off, so your tank stays cycled. That air pump is almost silent as well, it works great. As for water conditioner, good that you use it. May I also recommend indian almond leaves if your breeding. They induce spawning, and they are great bubble nest makers. My male builds his bubble nest under them all the time, he won't anywhere else. Good luck.

If you need help with them mating, ask someone else. I had trouble with mine, because I didn't condition them or introduce them properly. This is a must if you want them to spawn. As for betta care and stuff, I am pretty good with that. I might also recommend this siphon for changing your water. It makes it a breeze.

Amazon.com: biOrb Cleaner Pump: Home & Garden

Just don't suck up gravel with it, I did and it broke. I bought one on eBay which is basically the same thing.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

If you have no budget, why in the world are you breeding bettas? Do you have cultures to feed them, bbs, microworms, etc? Do you have over 100 jars/containers for each of the male fry when they get to the age and need to be separated? And also do you have homes ready for them and places for the fry to go when they reach the selling age? 

If you answer no to any of those questions. Research more, don't breed.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Panthera said:


> If you have no budget, why in the world are you breeding bettas? Do you have cultures to feed them, bbs, microworms, etc? Do you have over 100 jars/containers for each of the male fry when they get to the age and need to be separated? And also do you have homes ready for them and places for the fry to go when they reach the selling age?
> 
> If you answer no to any of those questions. Research more, don't breed.


+1


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Panthera said:


> If you have no budget, why in the world are you breeding bettas? Do you have cultures to feed them, bbs, microworms, etc? Do you have over 100 jars/containers for each of the male fry when they get to the age and need to be separated? And also do you have homes ready for them and places for the fry to go when they reach the selling age?
> 
> If you answer no to any of those questions. Research more, don't breed.



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> Here is a heater for a breeding tank, and even larger tanks if you want. Set the temperature on it to about 84.
> 
> Amazon.com: Hydor THEO Submersible Aquarium Heater 150W UL: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


Thanks pal. Thanks for many information you got for me. I will do research more.


----------



## EllaFish (Apr 26, 2012)

SOOOOOOOO confuzed!
Right, here is my situation:
5.5 gal tank, divider in middle, male on each side. Only want to breed 1 male.
1.2 gal tank, 2 females, both making eggs but only breeding 1 at a time.
We are only going to keep a few eggs and put the fry in mason jars (pond water, live plants, right food, etc.) so they don't kill their siblings.
I am not going to make breeding a hobby, I just want to breed them this 1 time. I don't want to spend a lot of money on tanks for fry and breeding and whoknowswhat. Working with quart mason jars and the tanks listed above, how should I set up my fish and tanks for breeding??


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

EllaFish said:


> SOOOOOOOO confuzed!
> Right, here is my situation:
> 5.5 gal tank, divider in middle, male on each side. Only want to breed 1 male.
> 1.2 gal tank, 2 females, both making eggs but only breeding 1 at a time.
> ...


You can breed successfully using either a clean 5gal bucket or one of those storage tubs that holds around 10-15 gal. You will need a heater, a sponge filter and perhaps a nearby lamp for light. I am using the "tub method" on my latest batch. 










As you can see I have the Indian Almond leaf and the jar with the female in along with some java moss so the female can hide somewhat. Once the eggs hatch and the fry are free swimming I can fill the tub for their "grow out".


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> You can breed successfully using either a clean 5gal bucket or one of those storage tubs that holds around 10-15 gal. You will need a heater, a sponge filter and perhaps a nearby lamp for light. I am using the "tub method" on my latest batch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the method I'm looking at. I have a nice pair, but am still gathering supplies and information. So much to know!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


>


The jar that the female is in is one of the gallon sized containers that I learned from another member. They have them at wally world. The amazing thing is that they are made in America!!! I have been buying all I can find at 3 bucks each.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

> The jar that the female is in is one of the gallon sized containers that I learned from another member. They have them at wally world. The amazing thing is that they are made in America!!! I have been buying all I can find at 3 bucks each.


Great idea! I have one of those that I got at Target for 5 bucks. I'll add it to the breeding supplies.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think the best thing I can offer is my list of supplies and advice: 
First off breed fish that not just you will like. Personally I love HM but even with good parents not many of the fry come out HM so be prepared to cull. Also give it time nothing good happens fast including breeding but it will happen and dont rush them. Also I am glad you put thought before you decided to breed them even though at fist you scared me, and probably other people too. 
My must have supplies:
20-25 gallon container- from walmart plastic and like stated wider is better then tall bigger tank can double for grow out (as fish grow they produce hormone into the water larger tank can hold and grow out more fry)
conditioner- my favorite is the API Stress Coat + i will swear by it
aq salt- nice to have in the water your fish will get injured, its rare if they dont the aq salt will help battle getting infections so they can continue being bred
IAL or Oak leaves- they are magic go collect some oak ones make sure they are dried and dont have pesticides just put them directly in the tub or tank
java moss- live plants are the best to have when breeding I think, personally go for java moss it can stand low light and no nutrients and is like bomb proof its also good for fry to hide in as well as the female
air stone
heat source- either the room should be 80* or the water and it should be constant, fluctuating temps can kill fry


----------

